# I'm in love...



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

These are ridiculously expensive but i love them! perfect going away to college gift for me.:-D now if only i could convince my family. Anyone else have cool betta home stuff to share
http://www.wayfair.com/keyword.php?...ust=&command=dosearch&new_keyword_search=true


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:BIGsurprise::BIGsurprise::BIGsurprise:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

:shock:

Awesomeness.


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

Thats cool, I like the pillows


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

wow i can believe that they would be pricey. but if you say it right you might be able to convince your family


----------

